
Ask HN: Personal Dashboard? - drumttocs8
What frameworks or services do you use for personal dashboards? Something to keep all of your tasks, goals, financials, etc in one place. Something with api integration for other services like Mint, Todoist, Evernote, etc. Does such a thing exist?
======
smt88
I don't really need those things in one place because of the time scales
involved.

For example, financial goals might be years away, while tasks might only be
minutes away. I don't need to see my financials on the same screen -- they're
not going to change drastically on a minute-to-minute (or even month-to-month)
basis.

I've never thought about integrating long-term things like financials or goals
into my task list before for that reason. Thinking about it now, I can't see
any value for me personally, and it would actually decrease the value of my
task list.

------
ioddly
I'm building it for myself, since I don't think anything will do exactly what
I want it to. I wrote
[https://github.com/upvalue/meditations](https://github.com/upvalue/meditations)
for this, but it's not nearly as powerful as I'd like and after thinking about
this for a long time, I have a pretty solid idea of what I want to do for the
next rewrite.

I expect to handle like 80% of what I want and the rest will just have to be
bespoke code and other applications (e.g. I don't expect to handle finances --
I'll continue using YNAB but import from it using its API to display financial
info in the same place as everything else).

~~~
WnZ39p0Dgydaz1
The devil is in the details. I've been working on something similar (looks
very different, but similar goals), and I am on my 4th re-write :)

I've worked on some very complex software projects, but creating a simple
task/habit tracker that is actually useful has been more difficult than I
expected.

~~~
ioddly
Yep, I think this is the fifth? I've lost track honestly. I do use it daily,
but I know I can do a lot better. The next one probably will not have any
noticeable Trello/kanban heritage.

I will say for those working on their own, I started to make breakthroughs on
this when I stopped worrying about what other people might want for the
eventual open-sourcing or SaaS and just made exactly what I wanted to.

------
madamelic
I made one step lower: a collection of microservices that wrap up the APIs of
services I use into a cohesive interface and authentication (JWT).

The intention of the project was less about the cohesive interface and more
just making it easy for me to do automated data dumps.

[https://gitlab.com/TheWatchers](https://gitlab.com/TheWatchers)

It does feed back into a dashboard I wrote but the code is super simple and
dumb. I don't even know if I have open-sourced it. Let me check. You'd have to
go in and change stuff probably because it was never meant to be given out.

------
yellow_lead
I don't think that a good one of these exists or can easily be made because
the difficulty of integrating with third party services. Plus, those third
parties may not look the same for everyone else.

This is a category of startup I would call "integration hell." For the most
part, I would recommend to avoid these ideas if you're looking at pursuing it.
However, it can be fruitful if done correctly - i.e Stripe.

------
seales
Just use a text file. I once wasted one year creating some such thing:
[https://github.com/LibreTask/website/blob/master/public/imag...](https://github.com/LibreTask/website/blob/master/public/images/libretask_demo.gif)

------
whysoserius1
Hi, fellow HN readers. My friend and I are building the same service where
user can choose a widget of their choices (as mentioned in some comments, we
think this idea is going to be bottlenecked by the # of integrations), drag
and drop, and resize on the screen.

I'm curious how many people would want/benefit from a service like this?

------
stakkur
After trying just about everything, I've come full circle to...text files.
Specifically, I use Emacs, with a mix of markdown and org-mode. I use a few
techniques (Eisenhower matrix, GTD, etc.) to organize things.

Now, a few years in, I've got a fairly simple, light, extremely portable
system.

------
JadoJodo
Exist[0] is as close as I can think for this type of thing.

[0][https://exist.io](https://exist.io)

~~~
stockkid
Looks like a cool service but sounds somewhat off-putting in that they will
have all those data about my behavior. Maybe it would be cool to be able to
self-host.

~~~
madamelic
It's just a couple from Australia running it.

They're pretty cool and nice. If you send a support request, it will be one of
the developers... who are also the owners.

They also have an option to destroy all the data they have on you.

~~~
stockkid
Thanks for sharing, I didn't know that.

Good to know that the owners are "pretty cool and nice" but that is orthogonal
to the point.

> They also have an option to destroy all the data they have on you.

Unless open source, the users never know if the data is destroyed or not.
Furthermore, it is impossible for the users to verify the checksum of software
running on the server side. Therefore on-premise install could be a nice
solution.

------
darekkay
Like others here, I am building something myself [1].

[1]
[https://dashboard.darekkay.com/docs/](https://dashboard.darekkay.com/docs/)

------
gitgud
This service might do what you want
[https://tryshift.com/](https://tryshift.com/)

------
oneelectron
And here I am, thinking I'm the only fool who's rebuilt a private personal
dashboard app 5 times in the past 10 years..

~~~
oneelectron
Guessing all of you suffer from over-generalization too. One time someone told
me I was "too meta" and I thought it was a compliment.

------
steerpike
You might want to take a look at Netvibes[0]

[0][https://www.netvibes.com/en](https://www.netvibes.com/en)

~~~
marpstar
Wow. I remember setting up a NetVibes dashboard back in college (circa 2006).
I can't believe they're still around.

------
d--b
Call me old school but Excel works well for me...

------
kwiromeo
Not that I know of, but I would be really cool. You thinking about building
one?

~~~
__d
I am. Lots of thoughts, not much action, so far though ...

~~~
matlin
I am building something that fits this need
([https://www.aspen.cloud/owners](https://www.aspen.cloud/owners)). It lets
you pull together all of your personal data into on database and build apps on
top of it! Let me know if you want to contribute, have feedback, or want early
access!

------
sergiotapia
Any tool for this MUST be self hosted.

------
quickthrower2
A page of iframes would do it!

------
pid_0
I use notion

------
segmondy
wtfutil

